# Use Directv Tivo without Directv



## HappyMel (Jan 9, 2006)

Hello,

I have had directv for a long time, due to budgetary reasons I had to stop my service. I bought a tivo from directv and really miss taping my shows. Is there any way I can use my current tivo with my television?

Thanks!


----------



## rlj5242 (Dec 20, 2000)

You can watch shows you already have recorded but you can't record anything new. It only records from DirecTV.

-Robert


----------



## HappyMel (Jan 9, 2006)

So I basically have a useless TIVO I have to buy a new one? If I buy a new one and get Directv service back can I use it with Directv?


----------



## RonP (Oct 16, 2003)

If you want to record over-the-air broadcasts you'll need to buy a stand-alone TiVo and a pay $12.99/month subscription to TiVo. That really negates any savings.
You will be able to reactivate your DirecTV TiVo when you get that service back.


----------



## jasch (Jun 8, 2001)

HappyMel said:


> I have had directv for a long time, due to budgetary reasons I had to stop my service. I bought a tivo from directv and really miss taping my shows. Is there any way I can use my current tivo with my television?


For a more complete explanation.

Your TIVO stores all the recorded programs in MPEG2 format on the Hard Drive. The DirecTV TiVo's do not have/need an MPEG encoder, since the signal that comes from the satellite is already encoded in MPEG2, so it's directly saved to the hard drive in that format.

That's why you cannot use it for cable or normal tv. Since the unit has no MPEG encoder, there's no way to record a normal TV signal. That's why there is a different TiVo altogether. The SA or Stand Alone tivo. It has a mpeg encoder, and can encode your signal perfectly.

If at some point in the future you want to go back to DirecTV, you can use the Stand Alone, but it requires a Stand Alone DirecTV Receiver. This receiver will send the audio/video signal to the Stand Alones audio/video imputs, then the signal will me encoded into mpeg2 and saved to the hard drive.

Of course, if you go back to DTV, it would be best to use the DirecTivo, since it has two tuners, and you can save much more programming on the save size hard drive than the SA.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

HappyMel said:


> So I basically have a useless TIVO I have to buy a new one? If I buy a new one and get Directv service back can I use it with Directv?


To be factually correct...

You have a "useless" DirecTV DVR powered by TiVo.... Ultimatley it is a DirecTV Reciever that has been combined with the TiVo DVR features.

Even though originally it was "advertised" and "sold" the other way around... 
A TiVo with the DirecTV reciever built in.


----------



## HappyMel (Jan 9, 2006)

Everyone has been so helpful!! Thanks!


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

HappyMel said:


> So I basically have a useless TIVO I have to buy a new one? If I buy a new one and get Directv service back can I use it with Directv?


Don't forget that the subscription cost for a standalone TiVo is $12.95/month. And you implied going back to DirecTV so there's no savings as you still need a DirecTV subscription. If you do go back to DirecTV, then reactivate the DirecTV DVR.


----------



## BrianK16 (Feb 28, 2006)

rlj5242 said:


> You can watch shows you already have recorded but you can't record anything new. It only records from DirecTV.
> 
> -Robert


I'm currently trying to watch shows I've recorded on my Directivo that I've disconnected from the dish but it keeps looking for the satellite connection and I can't get into the Playlist area. Restarting the unit brings me back into the same spot. Any suggestions on how to get out of the setup area that I'm stuck in. Thanks.

Note: I should have also mentioned that the Directv and List buttons don't help. The unit just makes that sound like you're pushing a button that can't be used in that area.


----------



## tward_biteme1 (Jan 16, 2004)

If I remember correctly, all you have to do is hit the DirecTV button or the List button and it will take you to the menus......


----------



## darthrsg (Jul 25, 2005)

HappyMel said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have had directv for a long time, due to budgetary reasons I had to stop my service. I bought a tivo from directv and really miss taping my shows. Is there any way I can use my current tivo with my television?
> 
> Thanks!


your tivo uses tape? cool.


----------

